
Cocoon – A New Social Network - psychanarch
https://cocoon.com/
======
unicornporn
Not a single word about encryption on the front page. If this wants to be your
most private social network for your close ones, it better step up. I/we chose
Signal.

~~~
nileshtrivedi
I started work on an open-source equivalent for the same motivation:
[https://github.com/nileshtrivedi/family](https://github.com/nileshtrivedi/family)

Signal and Matrix are good but there is value in UX optimized for closed,
intimate groups. Signal also requires phone numbers which, in certain nations,
are becoming problematic.

------
thrax
Clicks -> sees app store link -> hits back button.

If your social media app isn't browser based first and foremost.. then I don't
trust your judgement.

------
biolurker1
Can you please explain how this differs from a WhatsApp or telegram group?
Also why would most of my family use iPhone? I don't see the android version

~~~
balladeer
That was my first thought as well. It's just a group on any of these messaging
apps, apparently - as it is not even mentioned "anywhere", without encryption
or any kind of strong privacy measures. Feels like an app hoping for enough
traction followed by an acquisition or getting into data selling business.

------
ktpsns
Well congrats on the small videos, they are well done and show some
highlights. For me it looks like a standard chat group in one of
{Whatsapp,Signal,Telegram,Threema,Facebook,whatever-social-network-on-mobile-
phones-look-like}, but with a few more lovely details. It's the details which
make the difference, in the end.

Nevertheless, it looks that even kind-of-industry-standards such as end-to-
end-encryption are not implemented. And I would like to see something without
a central server. Something which makes matrix.org and friends more user-
friendly, for instance.

~~~
nileshtrivedi
I'm building an open-source equivalent with those exact goals (also using this
as an excuse to learn Flutter):
[https://github.com/nileshtrivedi/family](https://github.com/nileshtrivedi/family)

Just pushed a chat-screen UI and FireStore integration (all content will be
encrypted and keys will only stay on device). Could explore making it as just
a Matrix.org client (to get voice/video calls):
[https://twitter.com/nileshtrivedi/status/1200480301480169472](https://twitter.com/nileshtrivedi/status/1200480301480169472)

Eventually, I think someone like FSF or EFF should own it.

------
trekrich
no thanks, no social network is private. Once its online it will be sold. Or
can be subpoenaed. just like your dna!

------
pxtail
Congrats on that name deeply related to bugs reproductive cycle (oh, and
homepage downloads almost 20MB)

